# Podcast 101



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I realize that not everyone is up on the latest technology and may not know what a podcast is or even how to listen to one. I spent some time today creating a Podcast 101 page on my site to answer many frequently asked questions such as "What is a podcast", "how do I listen", "how do I download a podcast", and "how do I subscribe to a podcast show".
Visit this link to get all your questions answered.
http://www.hauntcast.net/Podcast101.htm


----------

